# DISCUSS: Best "Box" Skyscraper



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

Discuss this month's topic in detail here.  Feel free to post pictures.

For actual nominations to count, they must be posted in the nominate thread.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

There are many but for Asia, I like *Cheung Kong* best


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

HSBC Tower is a very nice 'box':


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

TD Tower, Toronto - By Ludwig Mies van der Rohe











Taken by: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ocad123/408265581/


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Does the *Jardine House* count?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Jardine is technically not a box. Look at the top.

Wasn't TD modeled after Seagram? They were both designed by Mies.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> Jardine is technically not a box. Look at the top.
> 
> Wasn't TD modeled after Seagram? They were both designed by Mies.


True cause I had a debate in another thread on whether The John Hancock in Chicago was considered a box scraper.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Despite the seemingly 'simple' architecture, Seagram was a very expensive building to build and to maintain :
_
Built in 1958 at a cost of $41 million, the Seagram Building is the only skyscraper in New York designed by Mies van der Rohe, the prince of International Style architecture, and Philip Johnson, who was then his acolyte. The architect was given an unlimited budget for the project at the urging of Phyllis Lambert, the daughter of Samuel Bronfman, Seagram's chairman. 

The Seagram Building was the most expensive office tower of its day. And it is still an expensive gem. The bronze exterior of the building is oiled once a year by hand and the terrazzo floors in the elevator lobbies are polished once a month. 
_
Excerpt from 'On Park Avenue, Another Trophy Changes Hands', 12 October 2000 New York Times


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

HK has other nice box scrapers










Other than Cheung Kong, you have the golden clad Far Eastern Financial Centre and The Bank of America Tower










Wan Chai's waterfront skyline has some several box scrapers including the Immigration and Renevue Towers, China Resources Building, Sun Hung Kai Centre and Great Eagle Centre.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

^ Those boxes are not notable pieces of architecture. They're functional buildings, and their positions so close to each other have resulted in problems. A few years ago, a wind storm resulted in many windows on the government towers being blown right off the structures.

There are a number of really nice boxes in Hong Kong beyond what's in the core. See this thread for pictures : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=476670


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

There are quite a lot of boxes in New York, but these few stand out from the repetition and scale.










Use of glass helps a bit, and the lack of uniformity in the curtains adds a bit of flavour to the building.










I don't particularly like these two boxes. One is crumbling and the other turned out to be a different colour than the rendering.










7 WTC, a sleek, modern box. Boxes can still be very interesting with lots of details. Perhaps there are a few around the world that have incorporated additional elements?










Come to think of it, 7 WTC doesn't look like a cube. The sides look a bit slanted, don't they?


----------



## Crizzy (Feb 25, 2007)

John Hancock Center or isn't it a "box"?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

It's not really cubic shape though.


----------



## SkyLerm (Nov 26, 2005)

AON center in Chicago has to be


----------



## Jo (Jul 6, 2003)

hkskyline said:


> It's not really cubic shape though.


A cube it's not. This is a cube


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

The Bank of America building in Hong Kong is hideous. I think the HSBC building in the Pudong District of Shanghai is one of the best.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Skybean said:


> The Bank of America building in Hong Kong is hideous. I think the HSBC building in the Pudong District of Shanghai is one of the best.


BoA though has an ok lighting effect @ night


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Bank of America is a very old building, and quite obsolete in terms of facilities. There are plenty of better boxes in Hong Kong before this one should even be on the radar.


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

SKYCRIZZY said:


> John Hancock Center or isn't it a "box"?



Hmm... not quite.

It's not a pure box shape, which is what this contest is about.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> Bank of America is a very old building, and quite obsolete in terms of facilities. There are plenty of better boxes in Hong Kong before this one should even be on the radar.


True there are alot of box scrapers in HK. But *Cheung Kong* best represents the box scraper in HK because of its architecture, height and is the office of Asia's richest man.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

Aon Center Chicago for me


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

AON reminds me of Toronto's First Canadian Place.










However, I don't think FCP is a great skyscraper at all. Although the facade is classy, it doesn't last. A lot of maintenance is required, and a slab fell off and onto the streets below recently.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Cheung Kong or HSBC Tower for me. Most of the other 'box' buildings look dull.


----------



## steve_skyline (Jul 30, 2005)

_00_deathscar said:


> Cheung Kong or HSBC Tower for me. Most of the other 'box' buildings look dull.


It has to be Cheung Kong in HK and Citigroup in Shanghai, both are gem. At night, mere words cannot describe the magnificient beauty, lit up so well, simply gorgeous.


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

does London's HSBC counts?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

_00_deathscar said:


> Cheung Kong or HSBC Tower for me. Most of the other 'box' buildings look dull.


You're talking about the London HSBC, right? The Hong Kong one isn't really abox, although it is a lot more interesting architecturally.


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

SE9 said:


> HSBC Tower is a very nice 'box':


i do like the curved corners...nice touch


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> You're talking about the London HSBC, right? The Hong Kong one isn't really abox, although it is a lot more interesting architecturally.


Yep - the London one. Has a classy look at dusk/night.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Cheung Kong and HSBC Tower represents the modern box scraper


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Isn't the Seagram Building in New York considered to be the symbol of the modern box?


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> Isn't the Seagram Building in New York considered to be the symbol of the modern box?


True but I was more referring to those built during the late 90s up today. My bad


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> Isn't the Seagram Building in New York considered to be the symbol of the modern box?


Looks a bit shit that building.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Cheung Kong:


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

One advantage Cheung Kong has is height. Not just that but it has a nice lighting effect and is also the office of Asia's richest man. Unfortunately, the building partially blocks the BoC when viewing it from the Peak or from the west part of Mid-Levels.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Li Ka-shing owns a series of companies, so Cheung Kong is not the only building bearing his influence.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> Li Ka-shing owns a series of companies, so Cheung Kong is not the only building bearing his influence.


Yes he does but that's his "Tower of Power" you know what I mean


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

WANCH said:


> Yes he does but that's his "Tower of Power" you know what I mean


Although Li's office is in Cheung Kong Center, Cheung Kong itself does not constitute the largest portion of Li's corporate empire. For example, Hutchison has a bigger representation on the Hang Seng Index. Hutchison's HQ is far more modest.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> Although Li's office is in Cheung Kong Center, Cheung Kong itself does not constitute the largest portion of Li's corporate empire. For example, Hutchison has a bigger representation on the Hang Seng Index. Hutchison's HQ is far more modest.


Yes but unfortunately, Hutchinson's HQ lack height


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

WANCH said:


> Yes but unfortunately, Hutchinson's HQ lack height


Hence, your comment that Cheung Kong is the 'tower of power' for Li's corporate empire is wrong.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Not really ~ Cheung Kong Center is the building that identifies Li Ka Shing; his Hong Kong landmark.

Mostly because it's one of the territory's tallest buildings and it's so extravagantly decorated.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

_00_deathscar said:


> Not really ~ Cheung Kong Center is the building that identifies Li Ka Shing; his Hong Kong landmark.
> 
> Mostly because it's one of the territory's tallest buildings and it's so extravagantly decorated.


There's a difference between Cheung Kong Center, Cheung Kong the company, and Hutchison the company.

In fact, Cheung Kong's tallest landmark office project in Central district is *The Center*.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> There's a difference between Cheung Kong Center, Cheung Kong the company, and Hutchison the company.
> 
> In fact, Cheung Kong's tallest landmark office project in Central district is *The Center*.


And yes The Center is more of a landmark than Cheung Kong. 

Anyway, Cheung Kong to me best represent the Asian boxed scraper.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> There's a difference between Cheung Kong Center, Cheung Kong the company, and Hutchison the company.
> 
> In fact, Cheung Kong's tallest landmark office project in Central district is *The Center*.


Indeed, but it doesn't hold the name "Cheung Kong", nor is, as The Wanch mentioned, Li Ka Shing's office situated at the top of it.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

_00_deathscar said:


> Indeed, but it doesn't hold the name "Cheung Kong", nor is, as The Wanch mentioned, Li Ka Shing's office situated at the top of it.


Li Ka-shing's corporate empire actually extends beyond his realm these days. He has 2 sons that are assuming portions of his business interests, so although to the outsider, it may all be Li Ka-shing, reality is that is not the whole story. Then there are all those outsider interests that have come into the picture as 3G fortunes turned sour in Europe and they need to pad earnings every year.


----------



## city_life (Apr 4, 2007)

*Trump Building New York*


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

I've always wondered how could the Trump go from gold in the renderings to black in the actual creation? The gold looked fairly nice.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

The actual black version doesn't look that bad at all. In fact you can mistake the building for an office tower rather than a condo.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

WANCH said:


> The actual black version doesn't look that bad at all. In fact you can mistake the building for an office tower rather than a condo.


That can be said for any glass-plated residential, such as Highcliff and Summit in Hong Kong, and there are a lot of others out there.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

But to be honest, I find The Trump building ok. Nothing more.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Citigroup in Shanghai. [Edit: I realized that I said HSBC on page 1 , but it's Citigroup] That building is marvelous.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Skybean said:


> Citigroup in Shanghai. [Edit: I realized that I said HSBC on page 1 , but it's Citigroup] That building is marvelous.


The building looks ok though it has a nice video effect at night.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> That can be said for any glass-plated residential, such as Highcliff and Summit in Hong Kong, and there are a lot of others out there.


Not really...

Summit and Highcliff have a more 'residential' shape to it.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

_00_deathscar said:


> Not really...
> 
> Summit and Highcliff have a more 'residential' shape to it.


The all-window facade is not common among residentials. Only high-end ones tend to have that type of face. 

The floorplate and shapes are very different from the other typical residentials, even among many of the high-end ones.

http://www.building.com.hk/feature/04_03highcliff.pdf

Many residentials in Hong Kong have little nooks on the side where kitchen and bathroom windows face for ventilation, but there are no views.


----------



## Tyson (May 2, 2006)

140 William Street in Melbourne:


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

hkskyline said:


> I've always wondered how could the Trump go from gold in the renderings to black in the actual creation? The gold looked fairly nice.


it was intended to do that in ifferent lights but failed:lol: ... i used to hate the trump world tower but actualy i quite like it...


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> The all-window facade is not common among residentials. Only high-end ones tend to have that type of face.
> 
> The floorplate and shapes are very different from the other typical residentials, even among many of the high-end ones.
> 
> ...


Of course, but what I meant was that Highcliff and Summit, despite their flashy appearance don't even remotely look like office blocks. Perhaps it's because of location and the fact that I live here, but I've asked tourist friends of mine and they immediately pointed out it was most probably a residential.

Don't know what exactly it is, maybe it's the curvature? But many office buildings are curved, yet you can identify them as office blocks. 

The Trump Tower at first glance definitely looks like an office block, where as your 'doubts are with' the Highcilff/Summit.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

_00_deathscar said:


> Of course, but what I meant was that Highcliff and Summit, despite their flashy appearance don't even remotely look like office blocks. Perhaps it's because of location and the fact that I live here, but I've asked tourist friends of mine and they immediately pointed out it was most probably a residential.
> 
> Don't know what exactly it is, maybe it's the curvature? But many office buildings are curved, yet you can identify them as office blocks.
> 
> The Trump Tower at first glance definitely looks like an office block, where as your 'doubts are with' the Highcilff/Summit.


Highcliff is made up of ellipses. A commercial tower of that size won't be perched up along the hillside like that. Hence, it's quite easy to think it's not an office building right away. Had it been on more level ground, it will look very office-like in nature. Residential buildings don't tend to use so much glass, but this one is special because of the location.

Trump in New York looks like an office block because it resembles one of those Mies boxes but stretched taller. Besides, it's mixed with other similar commercial buildings in the area while the residentials have a more concrete or brick look.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Tyson said:


> 140 William Street in Melbourne:


There's a scraper similar to that in *Milwaukee*.

*US Bank Tower*, Milwaukee Wisconsin


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

A more extreme example of the 'X' bracing pattern :


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats with the x-bracing trend?


----------



## Daryae_Abi (Jul 7, 2007)

I don't know any of their names, but one of those old buildigns in New york. Those are beautiful!


----------



## HK999 (Jul 17, 2009)

#1 HSBC (HK
#2 TWT (NYC)
#3 7 WTC
#4 Aon center (chicago)
#5...


----------



## fox1 (Apr 27, 2003)

2 words... GRAN TOKYO


----------



## Elvenking (Jul 22, 2008)

Warsaw, Intraco II and Marriott hotel




























Hotel Intercontinental


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*One Raffles Quay Singapore*


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

South tower in brussels!


























or the finanial tower


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

* CAPSQUARE | Kuala Lumpur*


















by msyukry08


----------



## deranged (Jan 22, 2009)

Aon Center, Chicago


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

The Trade and Financial Tower, Philippines





@normand


----------



## vfG (Mar 11, 2008)

Swiss Life Tower - Lyon
(so cuuuute :lovethem










flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pbmlight/5073074536/sizes/z/in/photostream/


----------



## Kristian_KG (Apr 9, 2008)

City of Capitals: Moscow(302m), Moscow


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

nice!


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

*The Office at CentralWorld, Bangkok*





























Dusk View of Rajaprasong & Rajadamri #1 | Bangkok by I Prahin | www.southeastasia-images.com, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

nice pics


----------



## Sarcasticity (May 21, 2005)

Most of the boxes posted here (with the exception of a few) are quite hideous and fitting to the ugly skyscrapers thread :nuts:


----------



## ugoki09 (Jun 3, 2009)

ZUELLIG BUILDING - MAKATI , PHILIPPINES










































































​


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

List (excluding the fallen WTC and Sears since it is not really a box)

1. Trump World Tower, NYC
2. City National Plaza, Los Angeles
3. IBM Center, Chicago
4. TD Center, Toronto
5. First Canadian Place, Toronto
6. Tour Areva, La Defence
7. Aviva Tower, London
8. 7WTC, NYC
9. Burlington House, NYC
10. Kluczynski Federal Building, Chicago

I could list so many more... I love boxy buildings.


----------



## DZH22 (Aug 9, 2009)

The John Hancock Tower in Boston. It's actually a parallelogram (so, more of a box that has been broken down and somewhat folded in) but it still deserves recognition as probably the best minimalist building in existence. From many angles it looks 2 dimensional and it is the original glass curtain skyscraper that denies all existence of its construction underneath. (no spandrel, with the largest glass panes possible)


----------



## Kristian_KG (Apr 9, 2008)

City of Capitals: Moscow(302m) and Saint Petersburg(261m)
http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?searchID=57103551


----------

